# 20 gallon low tech medium lighting



## PoPoBTC (Aug 11, 2014)

That's one big massive paragraph. Break that up dude, makes it easier to read! Haha

But I have a planted plus on my vivarium and so far I really like it, I'm seeing new growth already but the lighting at night seems a bit too bright.


----------



## Gplus (Apr 2, 2012)

Welcome to the planted tank world! I recently started using LED lighting. I had always used T5H0 and was very comfortable with them, but some of the newer fixtures convinced me to make the switch..

I have the Satellite Plus Pro model over a 55g. The light is BRIGHT. I have each color turned down from 100 to 70% to prevent algae. I know the Planted plus is less bright, but I'm sure it'd be plenty bright. If you have any thought's about keeping more demanding plants in the future it would be smart to pony up and buy the Plus Pro model.

The finnex 24/7 was a top contender for me at first. Its a great light. Only problem is, the light is at its brightest for only 3-4 hours a day during the 24/7 cycle. I don't think that would get you the amount of light you want..Consider the Fugeray planted+ instead. I run one on an 8g cube and love it!

Good luck!


----------



## Raymond S. (Dec 29, 2012)

Unless there's lots of plants and circulation in there med light will require at least Excel.
A couple of people on here say that @ 20" the planted+ may cause algae and will at less than that distance unless injected CO2 is used. This was from THEIR experience/w the 20"
tall tanks.
You could add your own dimmer. Or you could settle for good low light/w the Stingray.
Of course there's always the BML.


----------



## keymastr (May 25, 2015)

Raymond is correct. I have the same tank and until recently was not injecting co2. I had an AquaClear 50 filter but was still experiencing algae with medium light. Excel helped but it was still an issue. I added a Fluval 206 canister along with the AC 50 and that made the difference. Way more filtration is usually just right, ha ha.

Now I am using DIY co2 and it has made a dramatic difference. If you want medium light or more these things will make life easier, as will dry ferts and GH KH boosters. That is why you see them come up so often. Seems more complicated but it really simplifies keeping a planted tank healthy.


----------



## merc22nyc (Jun 28, 2015)

Thanks everyone for the suggestions. I suppose it is easier to either stay low light low tech or go all in for high light high tech, but that medium light area is tricky for low tech.

My intention was to try this as low maintenance as possible while still enjoying the options of a medium light tank. I was really hoping to get away without DIY CO2 and not battle water parameters and algae. 

I already have an AC 50 for this tank and even have another that I am not using right now, but I have no intention of adding a cannister filter as this tank is set up in a small room and won't accomodate it. 

I am still going to give this a try and I guess worst case scenario I may have to inject DIY CO2. 

Besides the Current Satellite Pro Plus that was mentioned and dialed back to 70%, are any of the other lights able to be dialed back to a lower intensity as well? The Current seemed like the real beast out of all those lights but I like the ability to lower the intensity or just use it anyway if I end up having to inject CO2. That is like killing 2 birds with one stone...and perhaps that light may make it onto the 55 or the 75 in the future.


----------



## Gplus (Apr 2, 2012)

The Current satellite planted Plus model (not the pro) is cheaper, less bright, and dimmable just like the pro. The only real difference besides it not being as powerful as the Plus Pro model is that it doesn't have a built in timer. A regular wall timer works fine. With it being less bright it may be your best option!


----------



## DHElder (Apr 18, 2015)

Gplus said:


> snip
> The finnex 24/7 was a top contender for me at first. Its a great light. Only problem is, the light is at its brightest for only 3-4 hours a day during the 24/7 cycle. I don't think that would get you the amount of light you want..Consider the Fugeray planted+ instead. I run one on an 8g cube and love it!
> 
> Good luck!


Finnex 24/7 can be as bright at its highest setting as the Planted + for 24 hours a day if you want it to be. You don't have to use the 24/7 feature. Plus you have the option to also dim the lights to any setting you want. Just put it on a timer like you would for the Planted + if you decide not to use the 24/7 feature. More options for around the same price. At Amazon, Plus is $87.81 for a 30", $90.62 for the 24/7. 24/7 is the better buy imo.


----------



## dave.santilli (Jul 31, 2017)

merc22nyc said:


> Thanks everyone for the suggestions. I suppose it is easier to either stay low light low tech or go all in for high light high tech, but that medium light area is tricky for low tech.
> 
> My intention was to try this as low maintenance as possible while still enjoying the options of a medium light tank. I was really hoping to get away without DIY CO2 and not battle water parameters and algae.
> 
> ...


opening up an old thread :surprise:

what like did you end up going with?!


----------

